# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Steckachse Marzocchi Bomber 888

## Christoph-dh

Hallo,

Ich hab eine gebrauchte Marzocchi Bomber 888 bekommen, weil meine alte Manitou Sherman SPV 170 nicht mehr in Ordnung war... 

Mein aktuelles Problem: Es war keine Steckachse dabei, und meine aus der Sherman passt nicht. Geht zwar durch aber nur bis zur hälfte... 

Nabe ist Shimano 20 x 110 mm 

Gabel ist dafür passend. 

Meine Frage, was mach ich nun... Passt eine Rock Shox Maxle Lite ? Oder eine andere, bin für Hilfe und Lösungen offen... 

Dankeschön für eure mühe

----------


## prolink88

achse gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr zu kaufen
im prinzip brauchst du nur eine 20er Aluwelle wo du auf beiden seiten eine deckscheibe benötigst zum klemmen.
oder eine seite kann Fix sein andere zum zusammenschrauben, sonst hat die nabe spiel

andere passen nicht bei der Gabel da die kein gewinde hat

----------


## Christoph-dh

Danke fuer die Antwort.

Was fuer eine Aluwelle nimmt man denn da am besten ?

----------


## prolink88

egal. wenns ne welle ist hält das e locker
brauchst nur ein gewinde beidseitig wo der deckel angeschraubt ist

entweder im baumarkt oder schlosserei welche besorgen

----------


## Christoph-dh

Wie sehe es mit so was aus, würde so etwas i.d.r passen ? https://www.dold-mechatronik.de/Prae...hrungen-M10x25 mit 2 schrauben an jedem Gewinde ?

----------


## prolink88

würde schon passen. diese ist aber aus Stahl. massig gewicht was man nicht braucht
länge weiß ich net auswendig. müßtest messen
M10 gewinde ist auch übertrieben kannst aber nehmen

----------


## georg

Wie prolink schon gesagt hat: Ein Rundmaterial mit 20mm Durchmesser und an beiden Enden Gewinde reinmachen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie begabt du beim Basteln bist.

Das Stahlrundmaterial ist prinzipiell geeignet. Das geschliffene 20mmh6 ist allerdings nicht ganz perfekt.
Eine Passung h6 heißt bei 20mm 19,987 - 20,000 mm. Das heißt im "schlimmsten" Fall 20,000mm das bringst du mit der Hand nicht durch die Lager durch.
Besser wäre hier zumindest eine Passung f7 oder f8 noch besser e8 oder ähnlich also 19,93-19,96mm. Das kriegst du aber fertig eher nicht zu kaufen.
Wenn du eine Schlosserei/Maschinenbauunternehmen/Oldtimerrestaurierung etc. in der Nähe hast sollen die dir aus EN AW 7075 oder 7020 oder 5082 eine Achse drehen.
Ich habe beide Gabeln früher gehabt, hab jetzt aber keine Ahnung mehr ob man die Sherman Achse für die 888 passend machen könnte.

Prinzipiell könntest du das Stahlrundmaterial ordern, bei den paar Euros kann nicht viel schiefgehen.
Aber: Das Material ist GCr15 = 100Cr6 GEHÄRTET auf HRC62+/-2
Das Material wirst du mit normaler Werkstattausrüstung nicht Sägen und nicht bohren können. Dh. du müßest das passend ordern! Was aber nicht geht, da die Achse 164mm lang ist!
Einzige Möglichkeit wäre mit Trennscheibe abschneiden. Aber dann fehlen immer noch die seitlichen Gewinde.

Siehe https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...el--17407.html

Also die Aufgabenstellung für die Schlosserei:
Werkstoff: Aluminium  EN AW 7075 oder 7020 oder 5082 oder ähnliche Härte
Durchmesser: 19,92-19,96mm (In der Mitte der Achse ist die Genauigkeit egal. Wichtig sind die Auflager der Kugellager der Nabe und die Aufnahme in der Gabel.)
Länge: Unbedingt nachmessen, aber 164mm ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt.
Beide Enden M8
Kernbohrung durch wenn dir ein paar Gramm wichtig sind (nur für die Gewichtseinsparung, wenn schon..)  :Big Grin: 

Dazu noch zwei M8 Aluschrauben M8x20
https://www.jaeger-schrauben.de/Alum...m-TCS::20.html
mit zwei passenden Alurosetten M8
https://www.jaeger-schrauben.de/Alum...etten::43.html

Schrauben und Rosetten kannst du mit UHU Plus endfest 300 zusammenkleben. Dann verlierst du weniger leicht die Teile und die Montage ist auch einfacher.

Oder auf edel: Links und Rechts M12 Gewinde, Kernbohrung durch und je eine Titanschraube:
https://www.jaeger-schrauben.de/Tita...atur::964.html

Natürlich kannst du jede beliebige Stahlschraube aus dem Baumarkt zusammen mit Karrosseriescheiben verwenden. ZB M8x20 Sechskant, ISK wie du willst und DIN9021 Scheibe 8,4x25
Du mußt nur schaun, dass die Achse links und rechts festgehalten wird.

 :Smile:  Jetzt benötigst du jemanden der dir die Achse dreht.

PS: Ich gebe keine Garantie für irgendwelche Maße ab, insbesondere den Außendurchmesser der Klemmschrauben. Kann gut sein, dass nur max. 24mm möglich sind. Aber das kannst du dir auch selber abfeilen.

----------

